# GCRM



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

HI GUYS,

PLEASE HELP!!!!

MY HEAD IS PICKLED I NEED IVF AND SSR!

NOT GOING TO ORIGIN, THOUGHT OF SIMS, DUBLIN, BUT HAVN'T HEARD GOOD REVIEWS.

CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH A CLINIC I JUST WANT TO GET THE BALL ROLLING!!!

HAS ANYONE FROM NI TRAVELLED TO GCRM GLASGOW FOR TREATMENT?

IF SO WHAT WAS IT LIKE? WOULD YOU RECOMMEND IT?

WAS IT MUCH HASSEL FLYING OVER ETC.

PLEASE HELP!!!

ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR JOURNEYS. 

JBABY


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi JB just typed u a post n lost it so hence this short one lol

Yip have had treatment in GCRM and they are fantastic!!!!
Half hr on the plane,5 mins to clinic from GLA airport,staff are fantastic and treat u like a humam bein.....
Anythin else u want to know shout away,there is a GCRM thread on Ireland Page if u scroll down u'll see it


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi jbaby

I didn't have such a good experience at GCRM.  Although we met the criteria for a 5 day embryo transfer, which gives you a better chance of success, we were given a 3 day embryo transfer.  we didn't find this out until after we found out our treatment had been unsucessful!  Just letting you know there is a new IVF clinic in Edinburgh just opened in March.  may be worth considering.  On their website they say most of their embryo transfers are done on day 5.  This is certainly where we plan to go if we have further private treatment.

Good luck

Bethliz


----------

